# ENGINE PICS & INTERIOR!!!



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)

Also, the laptimes at Laguna seca

1:39:62 GT-R vs. 1:39:89 911 Turbo

Video from Laguna Seca
Inside Line: 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R Caught Testing at Laguna Seca - 2009 Nissan Skyline GT-R conquers the Corkscrew at <br />Laguna Seca


----------



## Chuck_H (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

well that settles that. A twin turbo paddle shift ATTESSA setup. It's retained a lot of basic R34 geometry


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

those pics are sweet...


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

That's great!

Couldn't say much about the engine though, I wonder if its still VQ


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

let just hope its in the 500 hp arena!!


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

GTRJack said:


> That's great!
> 
> Couldn't say much about the engine though, I wonder if its still VQ


check out the pic of the GTR engine compared to the 2 VQ35HR pics below, note the location of the oil stick and radiator cap and overflow reservoir, the dual intake setup. so its probably a larger displacement variant of that.


























Also the GTR doesn't appear to have a strut bar...


----------



## Lestat2369 (Sep 28, 2006)

nice comparo!! very interesting


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

mouth watering


----------



## GT-R-Nate (Feb 17, 2007)

Chuck,

Thank you for the quick updates and steady flow of new GT-R knowledge. I have long been an observer but decided this morning to join the forums and contribute to the anxiety and add to the list of fans.

-Nate


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ahhh I take back my shouting about the spy-photographers . . . 
I wonder what kind of Turbos the car will have?


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

A little info for you GT-R Perv's... 470hp.

I just found out. I should have more info to me by the end of the weekend.

And yes, count on Attesa. Count on a slight change to the front end compared to the Proto as well.

Oh how we live. Oh how we breathe. Oh how we want and need.

I need this car.


----------



## GT-R-Nate (Feb 17, 2007)

6speed said:


> A little info for you GT-R Perv's... 470hp.
> 
> I just found out. I should have more info to me by the end of the weekend.
> 
> ...


6speed how do you know it will have 470hp??? I am craving this car bad... I will be back in Japan for its release there but, I am not buying until I return to the USA. If I can be at the show in Tokyo I promise numerous high quality photos...

-Nate


----------



## Rising sun (Sep 15, 2005)

6speed said:


> A little info for you GT-R Perv's... 470hp.
> 
> I just found out. I should have more info to me by the end of the weekend.
> 
> ...


yup, he's right


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

GT-R-Nate said:


> 6speed how do you know it will have 470hp??? I am craving this car bad... I will be back in Japan for its release there but, I am not buying until I return to the USA. If I can be at the show in Tokyo I promise numerous high quality photos...
> 
> -Nate


 I speak to Hans G Lehman from time to time...


----------



## GT-R-Nate (Feb 17, 2007)

6speed said:


> I speak to Hans G Lehman from time to time...


Damn, pretty reliable source...

-Nate


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I speak to God all the time but he never gave me the power figures.
Lucky guy to have gotten that info.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

hyrev said:


> I speak to God all the time but he never gave me the power figures.
> Lucky guy to have gotten that info.


 . .only angels can speak to god:chuckle: :chuckle: 


cool info there guys . . I thought it should have 450 minimum as the Fairlady 380GT has allready 390HP N/A, a Twin-Turbo version would have at least 60HPs more then . .  :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks for shearing!!! i've done a complete 180 on this GTR im staring to really like it alot!!

is there any more idear on price?


----------

